# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Στενά (Straits) >  Στενό του Ορμούζ (strait of Hormuz)

## Παναγιώτης

Το στενό του Ορμούζ είναι η είσοδος στον Περσικό κόλπο, στη βόρεια ακτή του είναι το Ιράν και στα νότια το Εμιράτο του Ομάν. Από εκέι περνάνε τα γκαζάδικα που μεταφέρουν το πετρέλαιο των χωρών του περσικού. 


ir655-chart-2888-780px.jpg
Πιο λεπτομερής χάρτης του αγγλικού ναυαρχείου με αναφορες σε περιστρατικά που συνεβησαν σε αυτή τη σελίδα:http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jksonc/...88-1580px.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η περιοχή είναι σε μπόλεμη κατάσταση για πολλά χρόνια πρώτα τη δεκαετία του '80 ο πόλεμος Ιράν - Ιράκ, μετά το '90 ο πόλεμος των Αμερικάνων με το Ιράκ και ξανά το 2005. 
Γύρω στο 1987 οι εμπόλεμοι Ιράν και Ιράκ άρχισαν να χτυπάνε τα βαπόρια που φόρτωναν και από άλλες χώρες με την αιτιολογία ότι έτσι κρυφά μεταφερόταν τα πετρέλαια του αντιπάλου. 
Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80 η ναυτιλία είχε περάσει μια μεγάλη κρίση και πολλοί ναυτικοί ήταν στην ανεργία οπότε πολλοί αντιμετώπιζαν τέτοιες καταστάσεις μια και δεν μπορούσαν να πουν όχι ακόμα και αν το μπάρκο πήγαινε Περσικό μια και δεν ξέρανε αν θα βρούνε αλλού:



> 14 Mαιου 1988....Επιθεση απο Ιρακινα Αεροπλανα...Hormuz Terminal,περσικος κολπος (στα χωρικα υδατα του Ομαν)

----------


## .voyager

To πλοίο στα δεξιά, έχει γνώριμα σινιάλα μήπως?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Του Τσάκου είναι...

----------


## nautikos

> To πλοίο στα δεξιά, έχει γνώριμα σινιάλα μήπως?


Το πλοιο στα δεξια ηταν του _Τσακου_ και λεγοταν *Argosy*. Το δε πλοιο στα αριστερα που καιγεται δεν ειναι αλλο απο το πασιγνωστο και μεγαλυτερο στον κοσμο πλοιο, το *Jahre viking*. Μετα απο εκτεταμενες καταστροφες που ειχε υποστει, επισκευαστηκε, επιμηκυνθηκε και απο τοτε ειναι το μεγαλυτερο πλοιο στον κοσμο. Τα τελευταια χρονια με το ονομα *Knock Nevis* λειτουργει ως _FSO_ στον _Περσικο Κολπο_.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το Jahre Viking είχαμε συζητήσει στα ποντοπόρα παλιότερα από τη συζήτηση εκείνη είναι και οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες.

Πάντως ακόμα και χωρίς Σαντάμ και Χομεϊνί τα νερά είναι ακόμα επικίνδυνα. Υπάρχει κίνηση υποβρυχίων σε ανάδυση ή ακόμα χειρότερα σε κατάδυση. Έχουν γίνει αρκετές συγκρούσεις εμπορικών πλοίων με υποβρύχια στην πιο πρόσφατη στις 8 Ιανουαρίου του 2007 ένα γιαπωνέζικο 300άρι γκαζάδικο (VLCC) το Mogamigawa συγκρούστηκε με το υποβρύχιο USS Newport News (SSN 750) περίπου στο 26&#176; 19.7' N, 56&#176; 41.4' E. Το πόρισμα έβγαλε ότι δεν έφταιγε το υποβρύχιο που έπλεε σε κατάδυση σε πολυσύχναστη θαλάσσια οδό αλλά το γιαπωνέζικο που έπλεε με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και "ρούφηξε" λόγω squat το υποβρύχιο όταν πέρασε από πάνω του!!!

Mogamigawa
DWT: 299.999 μετρικοί τόνοι
GRT: 160.229 κόροι
Μήκος: 333 m
Πλάτος: 60 m
Βύθισμα: 21,26 m




Επίσης αναφέρονται και ασκήσεις πυραύλων που δεν ανακοινώνονται πιο πριν στην περιοχή που περικλείεται από τα σημεία 26&;46'N, 57&;03'E.
26&6;15'N, 57;06'E. 26;15'N, 56;44'E.  26&#176;26'N, 56&#176;45'E.  26&#176;45'N, 56&#176;24'E. 26&#176;57'N, 56&#176;28'E.

Τουλάχιστον το 87-88 κάποιες εταιρείες δίνανε κάτι παραπάνω στο μισθό αν ταξίδευες εκέι τώρα δίνουν τίποτα ή τσάμπα παίζουν το κεφάλι τους τα πληρώματα κινδυνεύοντας να φάνε κανά πύραυλο ή να τους πάνε δεμένους οι Αμερικάνοι για παράβαση του ΔΚΑΣ;

----------


## Baggeliq

Μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο και τώρα το ίδιο δεν γίνεται εκεί ?



*Και χειρότερα*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν έιναι ακριβώς το ίδιο ούτε σε συνθήκες (τα γκαζάδικα τότε ήταν στόχοι) ούτε στην κρίση της ναυτιλίας.  Για να καταλάβεις επειδή τότε δεν ξεμπάρκαραν από το φόβο ότι δεν θα ξαναβρούν μπάρκο είχε βγάλει διάταξη το ΥΕΝ οι συμβάσεις να είναι το πολύ εφτάμηνες και όχι παραπάνω.

Σήμερα το περιστατικό με το γκαζάδικο που έφταιγε επειδή δεν είδε το υποβρύχιο σε κατάδυση μου θυμίζει το ανεκδοτο  με το φάρο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για την ιστορία οι επιθέσεις σε γκαζάδικα το 1987 ήταν η αφορμή για να εμπλακούν οι ΗΠΑ στον Περσικό. Τα βαπόρια με σημαία Κουβέιτ σήκωσαν (με την άδεια των ΗΠΑ) αμερικάνικη σημαία οπότε κάθε επίθεση ήταν σαν επίθεση στις ΗΠΑ (κάθε πλοίο με σημαία ενός κράτους θεωρείται "έδαφος" του κράτους και κάθε επίθεση σε αυτό θεωρείται πράξη πολέμου.
Και με το πρόσχημα της προστασίας της ναυσιπλοΙας μπ΄ήκε ο 5ος στόλος στον Περσικό.

----------

